# Die Briefe hätten schon am Freitag zur Post gebracht werden müssen.



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos.

No termino de entender muy bien el pluscuamperfecto de la pasiva de proceso de los verbos modales.

Recientemente, me he encontrado con esta frase cuya traducción aparece como:
"Las cartas ya deberían haber sido llevadas a correos el viernes".

Tal cual está escrita yo creo que la traducción más correcta debería ser:
"Las cartas ya habrían debido ser llevadas a correos el viernes".

Mi pregunta es si mi traducción sería correcta y en caso contrario por qué no. 

Además me gustaría saber si sería correcto traducir "Las cartas ya deberían haber sido llevadas a correos el viernes" por:
"Die Briefe müssten schon am Freitag zur Post gebracht worden sein"


Muchas gracias.


Un saludo.


davlar


----------



## Tonerl

Me encanta „sumergirse en“ los secretos de la gramática de las dos lenguas ! 

*Las cartas ya habrían debido ser llevadas a correos el viernes*
Die Briefe hätten schon am Freitag zur Post gebracht werden müssen.

*Las cartas ya deberían haber sido llevadas a correos el viernes *
Die Briefe müssten schon am Freitag (früh) zur Post gebracht worden sein 

*Una sugerencia más para los aficionados al lenguaje culto*: 
Am Freitag hätten die Briefe schon (früh) zur Post gebracht worden sein müssen (weil die Abfahrt des Wagens zur Briefabholung spätestens zwischen 14 und 15.00 erfolgt)


----------



## davlar

Muchísimas gracias Tonerl.

davlar


----------



## anahiseri

yo no veo diferencia entre
*Las cartas ya habrían debido ser llevadas a correos el viernes   *y

*Las cartas ya deberían haber sido llevadas a correos el viernes *
*
*Y tampoco entre
*Die Briefe hätten schon am Freitag zur Post gebracht werden müssen. * y

*Las cartas ya deberían haber sido llevadas a correos el viernes*


----------



## anahiseri

Hallo Toneri, bist Du sicher, dass der dritte Satz grammatikalisch korrekt ist?
Mir kommt er ein bisschen komisch vor.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Hallo Toneri, bist Du sicher, dass der dritte Satz grammatikalisch korrekt ist?
> Mir kommt er ein bisschen komisch vor.



*etw. hätte gemacht worden sein müssen:* 
Am Freitag hätten die Briefe schon (früh) zur Post *gebracht worden sein müssen *
weil die Briefe bis morgen *geschrieben worden sein müssen*


*Futur II *
Der Mann wird das Brot gegessen haben müssen. (Aktiv)
Das Brot wird vom Mann* gegessen worden sein müssen*. (Passiv)

der Arzt wird den Mann operiert haben. (Aktiv)
Der Mann *wird (von dem Arzt) operiert worden sein*. (Passiv) *etc...*

Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

*danke, Toneri, Du hast recht*, ich habe nicht gesehen, dass es Futur Perfekt ist, und das ist ja eine Zeitform, die man nicht so oft gebraucht, wohl daher kam mir die Formulierung etwas eigenartig vor.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> *danke, Toneri, Du hast recht*, ich habe nicht gesehen, dass es Futur Perfekt ist, *und das ist ja eine Zeitform, die man nicht so oft gebraucht*, wohl daher kam mir die Formulierung etwas eigenartig vor.



Das stimmt ! Deswegen habe ich sie im letzten Satz auch "hervorgehoben", denn diese Ausdrucksweise ist beileibe nicht alltäglich, aber gehört angeblich zur  "lenguaje culto", die allerdings bei vielen Leuten nicht unbedingt beliebt ist !

Seis drum, war eh nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Peterdg

anahiseri said:


> yo no veo diferencia entre
> *Las cartas ya habrían debido ser llevadas a correos el viernes *y
> 
> *Las cartas ya deberían haber sido llevadas a correos el viernes*


No ves diferencia entre las dos porque no la hay. Las dos construcciones son correctas en español y tienen el mismo significado.


----------

